# Coral frag gone over night



## jxu225 (May 3, 2012)

Hey guys, I've had this FS for around two years, it wasn't doing that well in my 10G tank that I used to have, mainly cause of lighting/ bristleworm investation (litterally all over the tank) i believe, so I've just recently upgraded to a 30G. It was doing better than before transfer, and was actually reacting to the LED lighting, then all of a sudden this morning its all gone. Couple days before I did add two damsels, few snails, and a shrimp (forgot the name but got it at SUM and they said it can help against future worm issues). Any idea what is the issue here guys? Could it be that new shrimp I just got? Thanks!

Attached I've included a pic of how the FS looked not long after being in the new tank, then the one with it all gone today. The red shrimp has been in the same tank with the coral for over a year, its the other one that's new(if I can get the name of that it'd be awesome, thanks again!)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I think it LED

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jxu225 (May 3, 2012)

I am using this now: Marineland.

And before this I was using compact 50/50 and it seemed to be fine until I moved.


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

that light is more than fine for frogspawn. I've got one and my frogspawn has been thriving. What are your tank water parameters?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not know for sure, but I burn SPS just with small 2 LED bulbs in one night (reef brite blue)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jxu225 (May 3, 2012)

My salinity is at 1.024, rest stuff like nitrate, ammonia (ran outta those strips) and calcium I have no ways of testing yet.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

When I had LED, my FS looked exactly like yours. Now I have T5HO and he is very happy. I think is the light.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

My Frogspawn Has grown from 2 heads too 7 in 3 months under Reefbrite LEDS.

Sounds more like other issues, Or shock from having too much light, too fast.

I know my FS loves Flow and TONS of light.


----------



## jxu225 (May 3, 2012)

It'll be a bummer if the "reefcapable" leds are not able to host a FS. I have a a power head not far from it, seems to have a good amount of water flow. It reacted nicely for a few days then gone over night... dont know if I want to throw new frags in it yet.


----------

